# Nessie To be stranded at the beach in the state of Georgia in the USA



## Dalia

Bonjour,






A strange creature makes headlines after stranded on a beach in Georgia. No one has yet managed to identify the animal whose likeness to the monster of Loch Ness has not escaped the Internet. While Jeff Warren and his son went boating, they discovered the body of a stranded animal on a beach in the state of Georgia. First believing in a seal, Warren had to admit quickly that he was not. The strange creature looks more like a miniature version of the famous Nessie, the mythical monster of Loch Ness. Measuring about 1m50, the animal in question has a long neck on the full body of a sea lion armed with two pectoral fins. It also has a fringed tail of what looks like an anal fin and a caudal fin. An appearance reminiscent of Nessie, whose local version is called "Altahamaha-ha", or "Altie" for intimates. Attempt to identify Of course, more bizarre hypotheses have invaded the networks. "It looks like a lamprey. Wait, I find you a picture, "wrote a user on Twitter. Another has fun proposing "Marine Demogorgon", in reference to the series Stranger Things. On the scientists' side, it would seem that the answer is not much clearer for the moment, as the state of decomposition of the beast does not help. It is hard to say whether it would be a new species, hitherto unknown to researchers, or an animal that the swelling of the tissues and the beaks of the scavenging birds have transformed into a cryptid. The creature's tail makes the lizard shark a possible candidate. According to the scientific illustrator and president of the American Cetacean Society, Uko Gorter, it is not a whale or a dolphin. He points out that it could well be a hoax

Dans l'état de Géorgie, une étrange créature échouée rappelle le monstre du Loch Ness


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Another one who didn't get the "You're supposed to be extinct" memo






^ Carcass hauled in by a Japanese trawler.

Nothing to see.

It's the planet Venus


----------



## SassyIrishLass

That little one they found in Georgia is interesting. It does look like what they say the Loch Ness looks like


----------



## xyz

I think it's a chopped up part of another creature.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

^ Extinct for 30,000,000 years, er, or something


----------



## Dalia

Nessie is one of my passions, I had a forum before and my speudo was Nessie











Inscrit le: 16 Avr 2008
Messages: 20 179
Localisation: Lyon




Point(s): 21 318
Rang:


----------



## Dalia

One wonders if Nessie really exists is it possible She would have survived 66 million years ago?
What do you think ?


----------

